# Bottom of yak



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Anyone ever use spray on bed liner or flex seal on the bottom of their yak for more protection... good idea or not just curious..


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Why?A deep cut can be repaired with plastic welding.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok just wondering just thought of the idea


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Prolly slow you way down and make you paddle harder.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Strips of Kevlar, epoxy and hardener. --Tim


----------



## kimber1911pilot (Apr 12, 2016)

I just had a similar idea. Tried flex seal on my canoe...don't waste your time. The stuff just doesn't bond well to plastic, and comes right off when dragged out of the water.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Lots of weight and drag would be added. I am going to look into some keel guard strips for the very front and back though. Concrete ramps can be rough and noticing quite a bit of wear especially on the keel area of mine.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

There is a product called Keel Eazy. Check it out. 

http://www.keeleazy.com/


----------



## OHtard (Sep 27, 2013)

Wore a hole in my kayak. I never really thought about it until it started taking on water. fixed it easy with some Gflex epoxy. added some glass cloth to it for reinforcement, and am a bit more careful now.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------

